
Quasistatic Cavity Resonance for Ubiquitous Wireless Power Transfer [pdf] - MaysonL
https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/disneyresearch/wp-content/uploads/20170215220933/Quasistatic-Cavity-Resonance-for-Ubiquitous-Wireless-Power-Transfer-Paper.pdf
======
basicplus2
Unfortunately none of this is actually safe for humans.

Limiting exposures by reference to W per kg is fundamentally flawed as it
ignores Various effects of different frequencies of both electromagnetic and
electrostatic influences on the body.

Eg very low power levels can do things like stop the process of embryonic
development in its tracks by stopping divided cells sliding over each other to
move to their correct relative position.

~~~
euyyn
Interesting! Do you have sources for those effects?

~~~
basicplus2
Dr. Ross Adey M.D., of the VA Medical Centre, Research Service, Loma Linda,
California, USA, ”The Health Effects of Electromagnetic Radiation”, the
Science Show Broadcast 26.5.84 at 1900hrs Australian Broadcasting Corporation

~~~
consp
According to the details in
[https://www.google.nl/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd...](https://www.google.nl/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&ved=0ahUKEwiB
--
qDip_SAhWKXhoKHUkfDq8QFggkMAE&url=http%3A%2F%2Ftercespot.com%2FEMFREPORT.doc&usg=AFQjCNEYjUZCdX6dXelwiM52LzAOVRAXpQ)
everybody should be dead already.

------
nayuki
Previously: "Demo of Short-Range Wireless Power Transfer"

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13663193](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13663193)

* [https://www.disneyresearch.com/publication/quasistatic-cavit...](https://www.disneyresearch.com/publication/quasistatic-cavity-resonance-for-ubiquitous-wireless-power-transfer/)

